# JoePro's 5/3/1 Log!



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

As most of you know I'm aiming for a meet closer to the end of the year and I am going to be following a Wendler's type split for this. I don't have much else to say other than my stats and lifts as of the week before last.

Age: 17

Height: 5"6

Weight: 83-84kg

BF: 18-20%

Squat: 150x3

Deadlift: 150x3

Bench: 110x1

OHP: 60x2

*My goals are to get 50kg added overall to my squat, deads and bench. *

I've just come home, I'll put what I done up in the next 5 minutes!

Thank you for any support you may give.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cycle 1 - Week 1 - Day 1 - 18 April 2011

Overhead Press

10xBar

5x40

5x45

7x52.5

Dips

12xBW

10xBW

8xBW

8xBW

8xBW

Chins

8xBW

8xBW

7xBW

6xBW

6xBW

Tricep pushdowns

20x15

15x25

12x25

12x25

12x25


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Subscribed and will be following with interest!

Do you want people commenting or just reading?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Subscribed and will be following with interest!
> 
> Do you want people commenting or just reading?


Comments would be good man, thanks for subscribing!

I'm still going to HIT in good time aswell... just have other goals to fulfil!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm just gonna' bump this as it's peak time and all and I'd like people to subscribe and offer help throughout problems!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've subscribed ... but doubt I'll be able to give much more than moral support ....


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I've subscribed ... but doubt I'll be able to give much more than moral support ....


All support, is better than none man! Thanks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

another subber


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> another subber


Obviously haha.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Today is deadlift day, but I have quite bad doms from yesterday, should I still train?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Today is deadlift day, but I have quite bad doms from yesterday, should I still train?


yes and give it 110% so you have doms tomorrow too lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

good luck with this man will be following with interest!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 1 - Wave A - Day 2 - 19/4/11

Deadlift day

Deadlifts

8x60 Warm up

5x105

5x120

*3x135* Issues, I'll explain at bottom.

Leg Curls

18x32

15x39

10x50

2x10x45

Leg Press

18x120

15x180

12x200

10x200 I had a really bad head rush on these so I cut one set as my head was absolutely pounding and I tried for another set but I done 2 reps and it just proceeded to be worse.

Situps

4x20xBW

With the deadlifts, 2 weeks ago, I done 150x3 (PR) but today I could hardly move the 135. The owner of my gym (EX Strongman and NABBA competitor) told me that my legs were to high up and that I wasn't able to push off my legs today. So I think where I had last week off or whatever I've come back and just buggered up on my form. My hips were a bit high, and I couldn't really get much leg drive. I think in my head, there's the element of I don't want my hips to be too low so I'm keeping them too high and not in the middle. More or less, I lifted 135 with my back more than with the leg drive.

How do you guys normally have your legs/hips when deadlifting?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy 

hips slightly higher than knees


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> well done buddy
> 
> hips slightly higher than knees


Aye, I'm probably too high up man.

Looking forward to my squats though. As always.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna take some vids and make a video diary type thing ?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> you gonna take some vids and make a video diary type thing ?


I'd like to.. ain't got a decent camera though man.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> I'd like to.. ain't got a decent camera though man.


i can see that from your avi <<<<< lol joke


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> i can see that from your avi <<<<< lol joke


Haha, that's off my computer I'm that ghetto.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Haha, that's off my computer I'm that ghetto.


hahahaha take your computer to the gym


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Joe

I have run 5/3/1 for the past year or so, great simple program!

Squat before 130x3 after 160x5 deep

Bench before 100x3 after 110x3

Deadlift before 170x3 after 190x3- 205x1

OH Press before 60x1 after 72.5x5

Will be following you're log with interest, get at it! Oyeah bodyweight before 76kg after 82.5kg @11% BF.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

marty341 said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> I have run 5/3/1 for the past year or so, great simple program!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the run up mate!

My Bench and current squat is constantly going up anyway, deads are behind though.

My bodyweight will probably be like 90kg at 22% haha.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm signed up for this mate. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm signed up for this mate. Best of luck to you.


Cheers fella.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 1 - Wave A - Day 3 - 21/4/11

Bench Day

Flat Bench

40x15 Warm up

70x5

85x5

95x6 (My triceps were still a bit achy from Monday and my chest was, but I was still happy with this)

DB Incline Press

18x28 (Combined weight)

15x40

3x10/12x48

Dumbell Row

18x20 (each side)

15x28

3x10/12x35 (Again, lats still feeling DOMS)

Close Grip BP

10x60

8x60 (couldn't do much more after the first 2 pressing movements)

10x50

6x50 - Pure fatigue, tried for the 10.

15 minutes of Cardio.

My main problems for today was getting used to the workload I think, my body just needs to adapt to it and then my DOMS will obviously be less constant and will slowly stop. I was sweating like crazy today aswell so I felt good about that, it was boiling and I was training hard anyway.

The cardio at the end was because my hamstrings were in some severe pain this morning, so I just thought I'd do some light cardio and try and help the recovery, which it has done.

Overall today, I was quite happy with my work.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I was looking to train today and I was hoping that my hamstring would be fine, but it's a minor pull I think. I was trying some bodyweight squats and I couldn't even do one, I got to the bottom, tried pushing back up and I just couldn't get my body back up, the back of my right leg just wouldn't fully extend or anything. So I thought I'd leave it today, it should be fine by tomorrow and then I can hopefully do some heavy squatting.

-Joe.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try and find someone to massage the leg m8


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> try and find someone to massage the leg m8


Aye man. All day yesterday we put deep freeze, ice packs and some heat pads on it, the pain has reduced massively. Gonna' do some more to it later and hopefully I should be fine tomorrow for training!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Aye mate, better safe than sorry. Bit of rest won't hurt those lifts any. Good luck.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Aye mate, better safe than sorry. Bit of rest won't hurt those lifts any. Good luck.


Yeah exactly.. I just want to adapt to the workload on the lower body work for the first 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're doing great fella, so there's no need to rush things. Prep, planning and patience - the foundation to any achievement, I reckon. Though that's rich coming from me as I'm not known my my patience


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You're doing great fella, so there's no need to rush things. Prep, planning and patience - the foundation to any achievement, I reckon. Though that's rich coming from me as I'm not known my my patience


Haha thanks man.

And yeah, patience is a virtue. I'd rather run a marathon than a race anyway.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hamstrings are still a bit achy this morning, but I can squat. So I'm gonna' go, but I'm not gonna' squat heavy, I think I'll keep it at around 100KG-120


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Just found this thread man. Subscribed! :thumbup1: Good luck adding the 50kg mate!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Just found this thread man. Subscribed! :thumbup1: Good luck adding the 50kg mate!


Cheers bro!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't believe this.

My gym is supposed to be open 9-12 today as it's the bank holiday weekend. And it's shut. Not best pleased.

Should I?:

Go for a long run,

or hill sprints,

or nothing at all?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nightmare mate. It'll probably be shut till Tuesday now. You could rest up totally over weekend and then go back next week and smash everything - channel the fury  . Alternatively, find some steep steps and pound up and down them with an anvil strapped to your back, then rest up. There's some steps by my house called The Silly Steps cos you'd have to be stupid to walk up them - bout 1/4 mile almost vertically up a hill. They make a good emergency leg workout - makes the calf's throb something rotten  .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nightmare mate. It'll probably be shut till Tuesday now. You could rest up totally over weekend and then go back next week and smash everything - channel the fury  . Alternatively, find some steep steps and pound up and down them with an anvil strapped to your back, then rest up. There's some steps by my house called The Silly Steps cos you'd have to be stupid to walk up them - bout 1/4 mile almost vertically up a hill. They make a good emergency leg workout - makes the calf's throb something rotten  .


Haha, this is what I'm thinking. And I don't want to overeat on my recovery days and tomorrow will be a cheat day, so I'd rather do something than nothing.

Hill sprints or a run?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hill sprints - more intense but over quicker.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Hill sprints - more intense but over quicker.


Aye... I'm just taking my hamstring into thought to.

Oh and I'll be training at a key card gym on Monday. Just need something to do because waiting Thursday-Monday without training especially squats would fvck me off to the max.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Aye, sorry mate - forgot your hamstring. TBH I would be tempted to rest up and be 100% next week rather than risk aggravating an injury and only being at 70%. I know it's hard to do nothing but gotta look at the bigger picture.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Aye, sorry mate - forgot your hamstring. TBH I would be tempted to rest up and be 100% next week rather than risk aggravating an injury and only being at 70%. I know it's hard to do nothing but gotta look at the bigger picture.


Hmm I guess so. Some light cardio probably wouldn't hurt though, my main reason isn't that I'm missing legs is just because it's easter and I hate cheating or eating carbs unless I feel like a truly deserve it. **** it, I'll go for a run.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. I'm off to visit my ma - free home cooked dinner


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good man. I'm off to visit my ma - free home cooked dinner


Haha peace.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Bollocks to it, went for a 5 mile run and some walk.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Today I realized, "I love Squats" then I realized "I fvcking hate Good Mornings."

Week 1 - Wave A - 25/4/11

Squat Day

Squats

10x60

5x100

5x120

6x135 (Not too bad, could have had more if my quads and hams weren't still aching a bit)

GM's

12xBar(20kg)

4x10-12x40 (Hamstrings were feeling it)

Lunges

15xBar(20kg)

10x40

2x10x50

Abs... no one cares, still done them.

I couldn't walk after training, and my hamstring is in some more pain. But should be cleared up for deadlifts. Hoooah. Should be all good for training now!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 2 - Wave B - 26/4/11

OHP Day

OHP

10xBar(20kg)

3x45

3x50

*5x55* Was pretty happy with that, quite happy to go for a six but didn't want to try it so much.

Dips

5x12xBW

Improvement from last week, every set was 12 reps, last week I went to 8.

Chins

3x8xBW

2x6xBW

Not my strong point chins, but I kept going until I couldn't on each set.

Tricep Pushdowns

20x10

15x25

3x10x30

+15 Mins cardio for my legs to aid recovery.

Good day, pretty happy with it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 2 - Day 3 - Wave B - 28/4/11

Deadlift Day

Deadlifts

6x60 Warm up

3x110

3x130

4x145 Pretty good, good form this week so I was happier with this.

Leg curls - Went lighter as I still had some DOMS and some pain in Hams

15x22

15x31

3x10x44

Leg press

15x120+Machine

15x160+Machine

2x10x240+Machine Lowered weight for another set after this, as I had trouble pushing the last set out.

15x200+Machine

Situps

5x20xBW

Pretty good today, trained hard as usual. Just felt like I gave it all on my deadlifts today.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to update yesterday sorry. Must have been so overwhelmed by the Royal Wedding. Paha.

Week 2 - Wave B - 30/4/11

Bench Day

Flat Bench

15x40 (Warm up)

3x75

3x90

4x100, I was doing this for 5 in the past, I imagine it's just from the change of volume, from 5x5 to something with a lot more chest work.

Flat DB Press

15x32 (Combined dumbell weight)

12x40

3x10x48

DB Rows

15x18 (Weight for each arm)

12x24

3x10x35

Close grip press - Actually got a few sets out on this, this week. Last week I struggled for 2-3 sets.

4x10x50 - Didn't want to go to hard on it, I'd rather finish my sets on assistance work than to put too much stress on myself.

+15m Cardio

Today, then I just went out for about 2-3 hours worth of football and played knockout for a while. Good laugh really, but got my buggered, probably a good 500+ calories burnt, so I better eat them back up! Scorcher of a day too!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Today, then I just went out for about 2-3 hours worth of football and played knockout for a while. Good laugh really, *but got my buggered*, probably a good 500+ calories burnt, so I better eat them back up! Scorcher of a day too!


Hi Joe

Got your what buggered? :whistling:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Got your what buggered? :whistling:


Haha, was meant to be 'I' not 'My'.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

2-3 hours of football!!! Oh, to be young again


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> 2-3 hours of football!!! Oh, to be young again


Haha. It is class fair play, I ain't played it in 6 years so was a good laugh really.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 2 - Wave B - 2/5/11

Squat Day

Squats

8x60 warmup

3x110

3x130

4x145, went for a 5th but got stuck at the bottom of the movement. Was decently happy with this.

Good mornings

10xBAR

2x10x45

2x12x35

I hate Good mornings, with a passion. And they're pretty hard if I'm honest, still give it my best.

Lunges

5x10x50kg

Reverse Crunches

4x20xBW

Squats were good, hate good mornings. That is all haha


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 3 - Wave C - 3/5/11

OHP Day

OHP

10x25 Warmup

5x45

3x55

4x60 - The last time I done 60kg I got 1 full rep and one push press. This was with strict form and I was well pleased with this.

Dips

3x12xBW

11xBW

10xBW

Chins

8xBW

8xBW

9xBW - I don't normally get excited with assistance work, but that was good in my eyes, I've never got 9 out on shoulder width apart chins

8xBW

7xBW

Tricep Pushdowns

20x10 warmup

4x10x30

+15m Cardio

VERY good day, quite productive. Lost a bit of motivation until I got into the gym as over the weekend I've just been a ****y mood for no reason. But today I kicked straight back into it and I'd say I done very well on my OHP and Chins.

-Joe.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohp is coming along nicely soon be at the 100 kg mark


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> ohp is coming along nicely soon be at the 100 kg mark


OHP is speeding along mate, never had this with any other lift before other than my squats when I first started lifting.

100kg would be amazing bro.

Cheers.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 3 - Wave C - 5/5/11

Deadlift Day

Deadlifts

8x60 Warmup

5x120

3x135

1x150 - Tried for another, but my legs just couldn't push it. I'm squatting 150x3 so I don't know what happened here myself.

Leg Curls

18x26

12x37

3x12x46

Hack Squats

5x15x40+Machine

Crunches

5x20xBW

Decent day I suppose, just was a bit gutted that I couldn't get another rep out on the deads as I done 150 for 3 before.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Better to have gone for it and lost than never to have gone for it at all mate  . It will come. My squat was always a bit ahead of my deads. No worries.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Week 3 - Wave C - 5/5/11
> 
> Deadlift Day
> 
> ...


Very impressed with your numbers!

I wish you was doing HIT, I could do with you as a testament to HIT!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Better to have gone for it and lost than never to have gone for it at all mate  . It will come. My squat was always a bit ahead of my deads. No worries.


Fair dos! Yeah, I hope it will mate. Been pretty upset about it being behind to be honest.. I noticed it's just the leg drive, I have good legs but was just annoyed I couldn't get it off the floor!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Very impressed with your numbers!
> 
> I wish you was doing HIT, I could do with you as a testament to HIT!


Haha, HIT is next in line. I want to try and compete powerlifting after a while, I'm gonna' say after I'm done 2 cycles on Wendlers I'm gonna' arrange something and then go to HIT bro... been a plan of mine for some time!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 3 - Wave C - 06/05/11 - Bench Day

Flat Bench

15xBAR warm up

5x85

3x95

2x105 - Pretty good, not half bad at all, struggled a bit on the second rep but got it out haha.

Flat DB Press

15x32 (combined weight)

12x40

3x10x48

DB Rows

15x20

12x28

3x10x35

CGBP

4x10x50

Gotten to the point where I can finish my CGBP after benching now haha, couldn't do that properly 2 weeks ago.

Good day overall, done pretty well I think. See what's to come on the next 5/3/1 week on the second cycle for bench.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Football today for 2-3 hours again probably.

Bit scared, got Squats Monday, but I think I'll stretch out before playing today!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 3 - Wave C - 09/05/11 - Squat Day

Squats

8x60 Warm up.

5x120, Easy.

3x135, effortless in my opinion, I didn't even like feel as if I had put any effort in when I done this haha.

3x150 this was different though, got my first 1 nice and easy, got my second nice and easy and then come the third rep I really pushed hard, went for a 4th and got stuck down the bottom.

Weighted Hypers

15x 2 20kg plates (40kg) in front crossed arms

15x 2 5s one a ****ty little bar (12.5k overall)

2x12x22.5 bar

Lunges

15xBar

12x32.5

3x12x42.5

Reverse crunches

5x20xBW

Obviously happy with squats, love doing them. Hate Lunges, but feel good after them. It was a good day today, very happy with it!

Was a bit annoyed when it was sunny this morning when I left and I didn't take a hoody but as soon as I left the gym it started ****ing down. Haha.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 4 - Wave D - 10/5/11 - OHP Day

OHP

8xBAR

5x25

5x30

5x40

Dips

5x8xBW - Went less on reps as it's a deload

Chins

5x6xBW same here with the reps

Tricep pushdowns

5x15x20 - Nice and light, got a good pump though

+15M Cardio

I know I complain a lot on here, but I really do not enjoy the deloads. If I'm not training heavy I don't feel like I'm doing any work, but then in the back of my mind I always know I'll be better off.

I've gotta' eat more too, I'm not gaining anymore weight now.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 4 - Wave D - 12/5/11 - DL Day

Deadlifts

5x65

5x80

5x100

Leg Curls

5x12x40

Leg Press

5x15x160+Machine

Crunches

5x20xBW

Deload weeks are annoying, I feel effortless and it kills my motivation. I'm training and it feels like I'm training for nothing really. As if I'm someone who goes to the gym, tries to train but just haven't got the motivation that they should have if they want to make it in bodybuilding.

Boring as hell. Lol.

Today's training will be up in 5 too


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 4 - Wave D - 13/5/11 - Bench Day

Bench

15xBar

5x40

5x50

5x65

Flat DB Press

5x10x44

DB Rows

5x10x30

CGBP

4x10x40

+15m Cardio

Like I said, deloads are ****.


----------



## Bunny86 (May 14, 2011)

Just read through your journal mate, you got a very strong squat, it's rare to have a better squat than deadlift. I can pull so much more than I can squat.

You making good progress so keep it up. I've just started on Wendlers 5/3/1, we have similar lifting stat so will keep an eye on your progress.

Good Luck!

Btw, what's your diet like? You bulking?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Bunny86 said:


> Just read through your journal mate, you got a very strong squat, it's rare to have a better squat than deadlift. I can pull so much more than I can squat.
> 
> You making good progress so keep it up. I've just started on Wendlers 5/3/1, we have similar lifting stat so will keep an eye on your progress.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have read it's rare for that.

5/3/1 is good, I hate deloads though.

I'm trying to bulk yes, ain't gained weight in about 2 weeks though haha, might start doing the ol' Dorian Yates and have Big Mac and Ice Cream 3x a week.


----------



## Bunny86 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah I've seen his alleged diet plan, 10,000cals per week, something like 1000g carbs a day lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DORIAN!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep a clean diet but add big macs as a supplement i love big mac as a post workout mmmm

and kfc and burger king but the best is triple chocolate fudge cake (fudge cake heated) and ice cream maaaaan mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bunny86 (May 14, 2011)

I go for 1 full on blow out meal per week, usually on a saturday. If we eat out its always the biggest burger on the menu, fries & some garlic bread!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry no update.

And well, in my eyes. I'm already a fatboy, so I don't mind putting on a bit more, if your really that dedicated and love training, you will always come back down from being fat. Look at Lee Priest, I probably have the same amount of fat as him right now off season.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

morning joe m8 hows training going ? you seeing the improvements you want ?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 4 - Wave D - 16/5/11 - Squat Day

5x60

5x80

5x100

Hyperextensions

5x15x40

Lunges

5x12x30

Reverse Crunches

4x15xBW

Easy day, still had a sweat and my quads were pumped.

Back heavy. YEAH BUDDY.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> morning joe m8 hows training going ? you seeing the improvements you want ?


Alright fella, didn't see you write this.

All good, just motivation is a bit down lately and I'm a bit out of pattern with my food. Xbox, women and out with the lads is annoying me a bit. I'll get back into the swing of it today I think.

Cheers for asking!

Know the correct way to calculate my lifts? My excel is out of date and the equation on Wendlers doesn't work for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Alright fella, didn't see you write this.
> 
> All good, just motivation is a bit down lately and I'm a bit out of pattern with my food. Xbox, women and out with the lads is annoying me a bit. I'll get back into the swing of it today I think.


yeah know the feeling m8 but like brandon lee said in the crow ... it cant rain all the time .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 5 - Wave A - Cycle 2 - 17/5/11

OHP Day

8xBAR Warm up

5x42.5

5x47.5

5x57.5

Dips

10xBW

4x12xBW

Chins

10xBW - PR

8xBW

8xBW

8xBW

7xBW

Tricep pushdowns

20x15

3x15x30

1x10x30 - Worn out

Good day, motivation is back. Must just be the light weights on a deload making me feel like I'm going nowhere. Done well today. The 57.5x5 was really difficult, I got stuck on the last rep above my head, and was there for about 2 seconds before I actually ended up getting it above my head. Very happy with that.

And chins were also at there best, 10 reps is my highest so far and really done as good as possible on them. But my hands kept losing grip so on some sets I had to stop and regrip before continuing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get a chalk ball or liquid chalk


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> get a chalk ball or liquid chalk


Got chalk mate, it's not that, it's my fingers more than anything just giving out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i use a double overhand suicide grip on deadlift hold`s to strengthen my grip .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Deadlift day now, I'm lowering my weights from the last cycle on deads to concentrate a bit more on form and get everything correct on it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Update within an hour. Not pleased.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh dear... Was gonna ask how you're finding this 5/3/1? Im thinking about actually doing a proper routine instead of just abit of what I fancy (even though it is working) and was debating between this and stronglift 5x5...which would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats up joe you ok ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah Joe, wheres the update?

Injury?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha, alright lads. Sorry.

Right, no, no injury. BUT I'd rather be injured. Deadlifts do not go my way what so ever. Yesterdays sesh:

Week 5 - Wave A - Cycle 2 - 19/5/11

DL Day

Deadlifts

8x60 warmup

5x100

5x120 - this was solid for some reason, really hard.

4x135 - This was a huge struggle. I am driving hard with my legs and I'm getting absolutely nothing.

Leg Curls

15x32

12x38

3x12x43

Leg Press

15x160+Machine

12x200+Machine

3x12x260+Machine

Crunches

5x20xBW

I think I need some newer assistance work for my deadlifts, I'm considering light front squatting for the leg drive?

Let me know lads what you would suggest!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Oh dear... Was gonna ask how you're finding this 5/3/1? Im thinking about actually doing a proper routine instead of just abit of what I fancy (even though it is working) and was debating between this and stronglift 5x5...which would you recommend for a beginner?


Hey man.

I'd suggest either this, with basic assistance work, or Madcows. If your going to do the less assistance work for this, cut tricep work and stick to even more basic movements, no incline or anything like that, just stick to dips, dumbell presses(overhead, chest), rows, chins, leg curls, lunges. And start out lighter with correct form and so you don't pull your hamstring in the first week and miss squatting like me! haha. This is what I'd suggest anyway.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id suggest getting a video of your deads put up try get different angles too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe some good mornings and Bent over rows or some rack pulls? Sounds like you're lacking mid-lower back strength. Or try some deadlifts with the bar raised 4-5 inches or so and work your back more..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would be better doing deficit deads if anything .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Maybe some good mornings and Bent over rows or some rack pulls? Sounds like you're lacking mid-lower back strength. Or try some deadlifts with the bar raised 4-5 inches or so and work your back more..


Back is fine mate, normally I can do the upper part of the movement but it's just driving it off the floor.

And Uhan - Yeah, but that'll be going off the program then..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Back is fine mate, normally I can do the upper part of the movement but it's just driving it off the floor.
> 
> And Uhan - Yeah, but that'll be going off the program then..


yeah i know but its worth a go as a last resort . bands or chains would be ideal then its progression .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> yeah i know but its worth a go as a last resort . bands or chains would be ideal then its progression .


Hmm I suppose, I was also thinking about doing just the last set instead of the ones before it other than a few light warm ups? Maybe I'm pre-exhausting.

We ain't got any bands or anything in the gym, and certainly no chains haha. Ghetto man.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i seen a guy selling some bands on here for 75 quid the other day .

i warm up on bar then add 20`s up to 220 for my working set if i do 1 set of 5 .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

8x60 warmup

5x100

5x120 - this was solid for some reason, really hard.

4x135 - This was a huge struggle. I am driving hard with my legs and I'm getting absolutely nothing.

how many warm up and working sets ?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> 8x60 warmup
> 
> 5x100
> 
> ...


Wont be able to afford the bands mate haha.

And I'd say 2 work sets, the last 2 sets where solid for me to be honest!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i would say its down to technique videos would be a great help .

bands and chains you could make your own out of rope and tie weights to them at different heights but making sure both sides are the same .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> i would say its down to technique videos would be a great help .
> 
> bands and chains you could make your own out of rope and tie weights to them at different heights but making sure both sides are the same .


Doubt I can even make vids mate, I will look into it. I am rather poor!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Joe being shorter I think that has a lot to do with your problem getting it off the floor. smaller hands/poorer grip and less leverage. To me its no mystery why you find squats easy and deadlifts hard...


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Joe being shorter I think that has a lot to do with your problem getting it off the floor. smaller hands/poorer grip and less leverage. To me its no mystery why you find squats easy and deadlifts hard...


I've always thought this too don't worry. My arms are still decently long for my height though.. It all comes in time haha.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on the other side of it you got less distance to move it by the time i get it to my knees you guys are locked out lol

plus ive got baby sized hands .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 5 - Wave A - Cycle 2 - Bench Day - 20/5/11

Flat Bench

15xBAR

5x75

5x85

5x100

Incline Barbell Press

15x40

12x50

10x60

10x60

12x60

Barbell Row

15x40

15x50

3x12x60

CGBP

4x12x50

+15M Steady cardio and 1 sprint.. Breaking back into sprint work 

Overall, good day. Got my deadlifts out of my mind anyway. Bench was good indeed! Done 100 for 5 before, but not since I've been doing this, that was pretty good. And secondly, I changed the assistance work as I wanted it back to more barbell work, I don't like dumbells as much, especially for chest work, never liked it unless it's isolation.

So from now on, no dumbell work at all haha

I am considering a pizza now. Haha, or maybe Monday after squatting!

-Joe.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good solid benching there mate.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Good solid benching there mate.


Cheers mate. Everything is fine. Other than the main one!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Bodypower today!

If anyones there I'll be wearing a powerhouse gym hoody or a purple t-shirt haha

Have fun!

-Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 5 - Wave A - Day 4 - C2 - Squat

Squat

8x60

5x110

5x125

6x140

Hyper extensions

25xBW

4x15xBW

Lunges

5x12x42.5

Reverse Crunches

4x15xBW

Good day.

Squats were awesome, screaming like fvck, went for a 7th rep but the bar slipped a bit and hurt my wrist so at the bottom of the movement I was a bit buggered and had to drop it down! Lunges will be the death of me.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 6 - Wave B - 24/5/11 - OHP day

OHP

10xBAR

3x47.5

3x52.5

*5x60* So much stronger than the last cycle.

Dips

15xBW

15XBW

3X12XBW

Chins

9xBW

8xBW

8xBW

7xBW

8xBW

Tricep Pushdowns

4x12-15x30

This was a good day, couldn't be ****d as much this morning as my uncle was home and he was drunk last night, and was still drunk in the morning, singing and whistling and **** so I woke up like an hour earlier than normal. But, once I got in the gym it was a different pile of sh1t altogether. Give it my all, on OHP would have got another 1 rep if I didn't let the bar balance on my chest for 2 seconds, but +2 onto the normal 3, was a good jump. Dips improved by 3 reps on the starting sets and then chins are just getting worse because I'm starting to have a lot of trouble keeping my grip, I also lowered sets on pushdowns, and cut the lighter set at the start as it was pointless.

Should I change to pulldowns for a while? Or stick to chins?

Cheers


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 6 - 26/5/11 - Wave B - Deadlift day

My plan for today, was to use a few more warm up sets for deadlifts and to see if it would help with my main 1x3

Deadlifts

5x60

5x60

3x115

3x125

4x140

Leg Curls

5x12-15x40

Leg press

5x12-15x240+Machine

Crunches

5x15xBW

Deadlifts are ok this week, but I'm thinking it's possibly either tiredness, an off day, or my body doesn't like 5 reps for deads. Either way, today went better.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You doing awesomly well on this programme. I've been enjoying following it. Considering your age aswell, I won't post it incase its private, but your lifting more than anyone i've seen in my current gym.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> You doing awesomly well on this programme. I've been enjoying following it. Considering your age aswell, I won't post it incase its private, but your lifting more than anyone i've seen in my current gym.


Cheers man! And good to hear. Most people should know I'm 17 anyway.

But, I'm not some kind of monster who's deadlifting 800lbs at 19 though  haha.

Thanks man!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Joe. You're doing fine, mate. Plenty of time to become a monster. Keep it going. All the best. :thumbup1:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers Mingster for the encouragement also.

Good day today!

Week 6 - Wave B - 27/5/11 - Bench day

Bench

12xBAR

3x85

3x95

3x105 - Last month I only got a 2 reps with a tiny spot, this was 3 all on my own.

Inc. Press

4x12x60

8x60 - Burnout on chest

Rows

10x65, found it too hard to go on and do 5 sets with

4x12x60

CGBP

4x15x50

+15m Cardio

Like I said, was a good day. Chest was on fire though haha, and on the rows I felt sick so I went out of the gym for my rest to get some air on me. I don't mess around. I am an animal. Haha.

-Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 6 - Wave B - 30/5/11 - Squat Day

Squats

8x60

3x130

3x140

3x150

I didn't have anywhere to do hyper extensions, so I done a mix of assistance work, boring but big..

Squats

5x12x80

Glute Ham Raises

4x15x10k Plate

Reverse Crunches

5x15xBW

I thought I'd do 5x12 on squats instead of doing more work on the GHR, overall good day considering I got sloshed on the weekend.

-Joe


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, and new PB today. Going to try 65x1RM on OHP.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Week 7 - 31/5/11 - Wave C - OHP Day

OHP

8xBAR

5x47.5

3x55

1x65 - Pretty happy, could have got 2 I think, just couldn't push it, I had 1 minute between sets too so I rushed myself.

Dips

5x10-15xBW

Wide Grip pulldowns - Needed a change, was becoming stale on chins

5x12x60

Pushdowns

15x30

4x10-15x25

+15M Cardio.

Good day I think.. nothing else to say lol

Football tomorrow only for an hour as I have deads on Thursday and don't want pain in my hip flexors and groin.

In overdrive with training right now, weights 4x with cardio 2x and then football 2x... Hopefully I'm not doing too much and will still grow!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo man, I've been following your journal and am very impressed with you numbers :thumbup1:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Yo man, I've been following your journal and am very impressed with you numbers :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks bro!!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a question. If I played football for my local team would I be able to to still gain a decent bit of mass and would my one leg grow bigger than the other?

Lately, everytime I play football I get better and better and I'm desperate to play it properly.

My plan would be depending on when the football training would be, is either 2x a week football or 1x and then wendlers still with fitness 3-4x a week... What would you lot say?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I've got a question. If I played football for my local team would I be able to to still gain a decent bit of mass and would my one leg grow bigger than the other?
> 
> Lately, everytime I play football I get better and better and I'm desperate to play it properly.
> 
> My plan would be depending on when the football training would be, is either 2x a week football or 1x and then wendlers still with fitness 3-4x a week... What would you lot say?


Definatly do-able, but not optimal.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do-able as JPay says but if you progress at one or both a decision will need to be made further on down the line. There's a lot more money in football tho


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Do-able as JPay says but if you progress at one or both a decision will need to be made further on down the line. There's a lot more money in football tho


To both you and Paycheck:

Hmm, Would my one leg grow bigger than the other? And Mingster, what do you mean a lot of money? Like spending it and stuff? or earning? haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL I meant earning but if you want to spend some I'll send you a list lol. Do you mean one leg will grow cos you're one footed? Shouldn't make that much difference if you are IMO. Practice with your weaker foot anyway. I'm right footed but would practice with left when younger cos I wanted to play up front and no-one would play left wing. It worked and I did  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Would my one leg grow bigger than the other?


 :lol:

no!!

:lol:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> :lol:
> 
> no!!
> 
> :lol:


Ok JPaycheck.. you don't have to be a total d1ck about it haha

And Mingster, well I think I'm going to look into it to be honest! I can pass with the left foot and can cross as long as the ball rolls to my foot nicely.. anyway. Cheers lads, as long as I can still powerlift/bodybuild enough. Look at George Elokobi, he's a big lad for football.

The only reason I've been debating it is because I've had such a love for football lately, and every time I play it I can't seem to stop, then on top of that I look at the realism of things, bodybuilding and powerlifting are hard to really get anywhere with, whereas with football I can still do both and have a chance of getting somewhere in 3 different things lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Ok JPaycheck.. you don't have to be a total d1ck about it haha
> 
> And Mingster, well I think I'm going to look into it to be honest! I can pass with the left foot and can cross as long as the ball rolls to my foot nicely.. anyway. Cheers lads, as long as I can still powerlift/bodybuild enough. Look at George Elokobi, he's a big lad for football.
> 
> The only reason I've been debating it is because I've had such a love for football lately, and every time I play it I can't seem to stop, then on top of that I look at the realism of things, bodybuilding and powerlifting are hard to really get anywhere with, whereas with football I can still do both and have a chance of getting somewhere in 3 different things lol


Aslong as you put powerlifting first I'll let you off.

Be wary, its a slippery slope. Don't slip into the football habits, make sure your eating a lot of calories to grow, ideally you wanna be sh!t at foootballl, then you know your growing.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Aslong as you put powerlifting first I'll let you off.
> 
> Be wary, its a slippery slope. Don't slip into the football habits, make sure your eating a lot of calories to grow, ideally you wanna be sh!t at foootballl, then you know your growing.


Bodybuilding/PL is first. I hate footballers who keep on drinking and eating **** anyway, I'd rather still look after my health.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't updated lately, sorry lads. Still training heavy, I'm just not feeling ****d to post on here lately haha. Squatted 160 for 1 today just to show how my progress is going! Will update soon


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done on the squat mate...... Keep at it, it's Obviously working...


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RMC... said:


> Well done on the squat mate...... Keep at it, it's Obviously working...


Yeah cheers fella. I might close this log soon, I was only using it to see how I get on with it at first, seems to be working well atm!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep it open m8


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So you start talking about football and training less and will it affect you and now your losing your log?

Its all falling down around you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres Joe been? Seems to have done exactly what I said he would and give up and end up being a girly **** who plays football.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Wheres Joe been? Seems to have done exactly what I said he would and give up and end up being a girly **** who plays football.


Hahahaha, complete opposite mate 

My Squat is up to 142.5 for 8, Bench 107.5 for 3, Deadlift is 140x5  and OHP is the best, 60x5 on the last wave A.

This Log has gotten me off to a great start, and I appreciate all help given and support! I will keep it updated when I start my next part of Wendlers with more bodybuilding assistance.

Also my weight has gone from 83-88KG with creatine but definite gain in size. My arms are 15 inches, that's a half inch gain on both, quads are 27.5 which is 1 inch gain on both legs, and my chest/back is about 44-45, didn't check my waist or hips, a bit scared about that! haha, well it's going well for anyone who is checking through this and was wondering where I have been. I'm starting to slack now, so I'm doing this next week and then taking a week off training before going back into it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Any advice? I went for 67.5 for 1 rep today and I couldn't get it? But last month I got 65 for 1...


----------

